# Cleopatra



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

This is the "feral" kitten that I am keeping. She's the one in front sitting in the little cat bed. Today is the fourth day for her since returning home from the vet where she was tested and examed, spayed, and had all her shots. She has been kept indoors since her return. She was hiding out some the first two days but I was able to get to her easy enough. Any time that I've had her on my lap petting her she's been real calm. She had free roam of my home and come to jump up on my lap when she wants, and last night came to join me and spend the night with me on my bed. I'd say she is no longer a feral, but a real nice loving house kittie!!!










I'll get more pictures of her later and hopefully show better details of her. Black is pretty hard to do.

Dutchman


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, glad to hear she is settling in so well! It's good you got to be an influence for the kittens when they were young enough to tame. Because of you, they all have a chance for a good life as beloved pets! Not bad for your first time, eh? Can't wait to see more pics - but, yep, black _is_ a hard color to photograph!


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*She's mine all mine*

Cleopatra or Cleo for short I am keeping for myself and I'm going to do all I can to give her a good loving home. My other cat, David, is 19-1/2 years old because of all care and love I've given him and Cleo will be getting the same..


I don't think of her as being a feral now so future post will be in the regular cat section.


Dutchman


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

She's a cutie!!! Love the long hair


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Dutchman, What beautiful kitties! I love hearing such good news ! Keep up your good work because it sure does seem like you know what you are doing. Thank God those kitties had you to help them,


----------

